# Kentucky



## kanetuck (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi,i am 56 and love bodybuilding.I have been away from the gym,tennis elbow.Start back Nov.Just wanted to say Hi.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*kanetuck* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome to IM


----------



## rocco-x (Oct 19, 2010)

welcome...!


----------

